
Using IBM Watson and Python for emotion recognition and sentiment analysis - pythondev94
https://sourcedexter.com/product-review-sentiment-analysis-with-ibm-nlu/
======
pythondev94
Sellers on E-commerce platforms aren't able to use the comments and reviews
that their customers post online. NLU is the key to extract meaningful
information from these reviews and bring in a structure. This structure can
help the sellers see trends, Identify what their customers are talking about,
How they are feeling about this product and more.

------
sourcedexter
Thanks for sharing my article!

